# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  New solar system - how important is quality vs size?

## Shandes

Hi all, looking for some personal opinions / anecdotal evidence on how important brand/manufacturer is for a new Solar System being installed on an existing property. 
Have reached out to several solar installers to get rough estimates on pricing. Due to covid restrictions all quotes have been given without site visits (google maps & photographs provided by me). 
Note:   We're a household of 2. House is a 90 year old weatherboard house (see other posts, I am currently working on adding insulation).Gas hot water and stove. Other heating is electric.We're pretty low energy users, approx 4-7kwh per day and we're both full-time WFH currently.Assuming some level of WFH going forward, solar will help reduce cost of cooling in summer (VIC ~40 degree days).Prices don't include the VIC rebate of $1850.We're more concerned about OPex cost than the one-off CAPex cost.  *Any suggestions/advice?* 
Option 1: Premium  Size: 2.96KWNumber of panels: 8x LG Mono X Plus - 370W per panel.Inverter: Fronius Primo 3KwPrice (excluding all rebates): $7,675inc GST  
Option 2: Mid Range Size: 2.31KwNumber of panels:7x Seraphim Blade panel - 330W per panelInverter: Solis 4G 3Kw inverterPrice (excluding rebates): $5290inc GST  
Option 3: Buget  Size: 3.15KwNumber of panels: 7x Trinah(?) panel - 450W per panelInverter:TBC 2.5KwPrice (excluding rebates): $2,990

----------


## Bros

Try this bloke as he lists solar panels available and his opinion.  https://yoursolarquotes.com.au/solar...-you-can-trust

----------

